# Liberista alle vongole.



## lupinp

Could some kind person please explain this phrase (from an editorial in today's Repubblica).

... come tutte le scelte fatte dai liberisti alle vongole cresciuti nell'allevamento di Arcore.


... like all the choices made by the libertarians with clams raised in the Arcore nursery. [not]


----------



## Blackman

It's a sarcastic way to define somebody, not a real idiom though. It means superficial, light, kind of homemade liberist ( if this word exists, in English...).


----------



## Gianfry

Uhm...
Hard to translate 
I've never heard this saying, but it's certainly similar to "all'amatriciana", "dei miei stivali" and others.
It's a derogative way to address someone.
Please give a look at this thread.


----------



## lupinp

So perhaps "libertarians Italian-style" would do?

I see the term also turns up in, e.g., federalismo alle vongole, comunista alle vongole.


----------



## gandolfo

".....like all the choices made by the worthless liberalists reared at Arcore...."

That's the most generous interpretation I can make this morning


----------



## Gianfry

lupinp said:


> So perhaps "libertarians Italian-style" would do?
> 
> I see the term also turns up in, e.g., federalismo alle vongole, comunista alle vongole.



I don't think "Italian-style" would work. Not from an Italian point of view, at least 
Besides that, are you sure "Libertarian" is the right choice for "liberista" in the economic field?
What about "those poor excuses for _liberisti_" or "those two-bit _liberisti_" (taken and adapted from the thread I mentioned).


----------



## gandolfo

Gianfry said:


> I don't think "Italian-style" would work. Not from an Italian point of view, at least
> Besides that, are you sure "Libertarian" is the right choice for "liberista" in the economic field?
> What about "those poor excuses for _liberisti_" or "those two-bit _liberisti_" (taken and adapted from the thread I mentioned).


Ciao gianfry
"neoliberalists" I think is better.....the fact that they are "neo" is enough condemnation in my eyes, but two-bit is very apt and easily a bonus


----------



## marci2030

lupinp said:


> Could some kind person please explain this phrase (from an editorial in today's Repubblica).
> 
> ... come tutte le scelte fatte dai liberisti alle vongole cresciuti nell'allevamento di Arcore.
> 
> 
> ... like all the choices made by the libertarians with clams raised in the Arcore nursery. [not]


I think that the meaning of  "liberisti alle vongole" within this sentence means that they cannnot be real "liberisti" ( =liberals or whatever you prefer) as they are not even able to think by themselves : grown up in the Arcore farm they are accustomed to think only according to  Arcore's boss directives.
So they are like claims ( that are notoriously without a thinking brain ).


----------



## gandolfo

marci2030 said:


> I think that the meaning of  "liberisti alle vongole" within this sentence means that they cannnot be real "liberisti" ( =liberals or whatever you prefer) as they are not even able to think by themselves : grown up in the Arcore farm they are accustomed to think only according to  Arcore's boss directives.
> So they are like claims ( that are notoriously without a thinking brain ).


Ciao marci
So "brainless" then.... sounds perfect


----------



## Gianfry

Sorry, marci, I don't agree. It's definitely not "brainless".
The journalist said "alle vongole", but could have been other colourful expressions.
Here he meas something along the lines of... doh!, I'll say it in Italian: "di scarso livello, di scarsa preparazione, occasionali" ecc.


----------



## gandolfo

My penny's worth,for what it's worth,

The use of "allevamento" in this gives me the impression of a group of "yes" people that have been "bred" or "cultivated" not to think for themselves and give their opinions and ideas but to follow and promote the party line/policies without thinking, like sheep.....

by the way I like sheep so apologies to sheep


----------



## Gianfry

gandolfo said:


> My penny's worth,for what it's worth,
> 
> The use of "allevamento" in this gives me the impression of a group of "yes" people that have been "bred" or "cultivated" not to think for themselves and give their opinions and ideas but to follow and promote the party line/policies without thinking, like sheep.....


That's definitely true.
"Con rispetto parlando per le pecore", we would add in my heck of the wood


----------



## gandolfo

Gianfry said:


> That's definitely true.
> "Con rispetto parlando per le pecore", we would add, in my neck  of the woods


----------



## marci2030

Gianfry said:


> Sorry, marci, I don't agree. It's definitely not "brainless".
> The journalist said "alle vongole", but could have been other colourful expressions.
> Here he meas something along the lines of... doh!, I'll say it in Italian: "di scarso livello, di scarsa preparazione, occasionali" ecc.


No non sono d'accordo : il punto centrale della frase ( vista anche la "provenance" .... LOL ) secondo me è < cresciuti nell'allevamento di Arcore > per indicare il fatto che questi soggetti non sono in grado di pensare in modo autonomo .. da cui il fatto di paragonarli a delle vongole ( certamente non molto brillanti ed autonome ... ).
Poi in any case il termine "brainless" l'ha tirato fuori Gandolfo per cui prenditela con lui .... LLOLLL , visto che io ho solo dato una spiegazione della frase e non ho ancora detto come la tradurrei io....
So ti suggerirei di trovare la locuzione inglese che meglio esprime la loro dipendenza intellettuale ed operativa da quello che gli hanno insegnato nell'allevamento di Arcore ( faccio notare ancora una volta il link fra "allevamento" e "vongole" ... LOL ).


----------



## Voce

Ecco qualche link che potrebbe esserti di aiuto nella definizione di "alle vongole", lupinp:
http://www.webalice.it/claudiusdubitatius/Nugae/Europeisti%20alle%20vongole.htm

http://www.dazebaonews.it/dazebao-l...-la-guerra-alla-razionalità-politica-ii-parte


----------



## marci2030

Voce said:


> Ecco qualche link che potrebbe esserti di aiuto nella definizione di "alle vongole", lupinp:
> http://www.webalice.it/claudiusdubitatius/Nugae/Europeisti alle vongole.htm
> 
> http://www.dazebaonews.it/dazebao-le-idee/item/1953-piero-ostellino-e-i-“liberali-alle-vongole”-come-e-perché-in-italia-si-combatte-la-guerra-alla-razionalità-politica-ii-parte


Giustissimo ... ma qui stiamo parlando di una specie particolare di "liberali alle vongole" .. di quelli < allevati ad Arcore  > .. LLOOLL


----------



## lupinp

Grazie. Giusto ciò che serviva. Dunque, come va "shallow self-seeking free marketeers"?

A proposito non vedo l'ora de leggere quanto dirà Scalfari domani su Repubblica.


----------



## Blackman

Sono d'accordo, diciamo che è una felice fusione. L'espressione di partenza è senz'altro sulla stessa linea di _all'amatriciana _( e altre che ora non mi sovvengono ). La scelta delle vongole gli fa assumere anche questo secondo significato.



marci2030 said:


> No non sono d'accordo : il punto centrale della frase ( vista anche la "provenance" .... LOL ) secondo me è < cresciuti nell'allevamento di Arcore > per indicare il fatto che questi soggetti non sono in grado di pensare in modo autonomo .. da cui il fatto di paragonarli a delle vongole ( certamente non molto brillanti ed autonome ... ).
> Poi in any case il termine "brainless" l'ha tirato fuori Gandolfo per cui prenditela con lui .... LLOLLL , visto che io ho solo dato una spiegazione della frase e non ho ancora detto come la tradurrei io....
> So ti suggerirei di trovare la locuzione inglese che meglio esprime la loro dipendenza intellettuale ed operativa da quello che gli hanno insegnato nell'allevamento di Arcore ( faccio notare ancora una volta il link fra "allevamento" e "vongole" ... LOL ).


----------



## Voce

Credo che si tratti di comprendere che cosa significa essere "alle vongole" e quindi applicarlo all'allevamento di Arcore. NOn credo che sia Arcore a fare la differenza, bensì le vongole.


----------



## gandolfo

lupinp said:


> Grazie. Giusto ciò che serviva. Dunque, come va "shallow self-seeking free marketeers"?
> 
> A proposito non vedo l'ora de leggere quanto dirà Scalfari domani su Repubblica.



lupinp
I'd add in: 

"amoral, shallow, self-seeking, opportunistic free marketeers."  That seems to cover it

*Voce* (sorry)
tante grazie per i link, sono molto interessanti


----------



## Gianfry

marci2030 said:


> Poi in any case il termine "brainless" l'ha tirato fuori Gandolfo per cui prenditela con lei .... LLOLLL , visto che io ho solo dato una spiegazione della frase e non ho ancora detto come la tradurrei io....





marci2030 said:


> So they are like claims ( that are notoriously *without a thinking brain *).


 = brainless



marci2030 said:


> So ti suggerirei di trovare la locuzione inglese che meglio esprime la  loro dipendenza intellettuale ed operativa da quello che gli hanno  insegnato nell'allevamento di Arcore ( faccio notare ancora una volta il  link fra "allevamento" e "vongole" ... LOL ).



Nell'allevamento di Arcore sono cresciuti i liberisti, non le vongole 

@gandolfo: grazie per la correzione


----------



## Blackman

Dopo aver letto questo estratto del link postato da Voce
_
...Poi però, davanti ad un piatto di spaghetti con le vongole, perdono ogni ritegno: agitano rumorosamente le mandibole, succhiano, schizzano felici. Davanti alle vongole, gli ideali è gioco forza che vadano a farsi benedire. Del resto, gli ideali (i “valori”) servono per far denaro, o per far carriera. Quando si mangia, si mangia...

_devo per forza ricredermi. L'espressione ha una sua originalità non collegata ad altre, evidentemente. E le vongole non c'entrano molto, avrebbe funzionato anche con _alla pastasciutta _o _alle lasagne_. Io direi che in sostanza significa _fasulli, per finta, alla bisogna._


----------



## Gianfry

Blackman said:


> L'espressione ha una sua originalità non collegata ad altre, evidentemente. E le vongole non c'entrano molto, avrebbe funzionato anche con _alla pastasciutta _o _alle lasagne_. Io direi che in sostanza significa _fasulli, per finta, alla bisogna._



Si può anche dire "liberali a un tanto al chilo".
Più volgarmente, dalle mie parti (solo?) diremmo anche "liberali a cazzi loro".


----------



## gandolfo

Gianfry said:


> Si può anche dire "liberali a un tanto al chilo".
> Più volgarmente, dalle mie parti (solo?) diremmo anche "liberali a cazzi loro".


You're never alone Gianfry
Being a polite Brit gal I was slowly working towards that ....but an excellent and concise definition.....why "beat about the bush" eh? when 4 words say it all! Bravo


----------



## Blackman

Hmmm...no, _a cazzi loro _significa ( per quanto comunque io condivida in pieno la definizione... ) più _quando gli gira_, _quando gli pare a loro_. Si dice in tutta Italia. Qui parliamo di liberisti _per finta_, _di cartapesta_, che smettono di esserlo davanti a un piatto di vongole, immagine figurata per indicare che quando si tratta di _mangiare_ e, per estensione, _rubare_, non capiscono più niente.



gandolfo said:


> You're never alone Gianfry
> Being a polite Brit gal I was slowly working towards that ....but an excellent and concise definition.....why "beat about the bush" eh? when 4 words say it all! Bravo


----------



## Gianfry

Blackman said:


> Hmmm...no, _a cazzi loro _significa più _quando gli gira_, _quando gli pare a loro_. Si dice in tutta Italia.


Per me significa più "liberali solo per il loro tornaconto", "solo quando si tratta di ricavarne vantaggi".
Ma ammetto che c'è un leggero slittamento di significato rispetto all'originale, che fa più riferimento all'insipienza.


----------



## gandolfo

I'm with gianfry on this one, they are self profiting, amoral, opportunistic and are in politics for themselves. Also Liberal isn't the old fashioned paternalistic Liberals it's neo Liberals a completely different kettle of fish (or should I say vongole!)

From Voce's link:
"....Italiani alle vongole sono dunque questi italiani volgarotti, sbracati e opportunisti, immancabilmente schierati dove c’è qualcosa da lucrare: denaro, potere, carriere, amicizie influenti."
In sinitesis per mi si "fanno i cazzi loro"


----------



## Bookmom

Great thread, a few thoughts, to stay with the menu theme, how about: "opportunistic a la carte liberals", or "eat and run freeloaders at the liberal table".


----------



## Blackman

E' evidente che siamo nel campo delle sfumature più impercettibili, per giunta su una espressione che sembra avere un padre. Abbiamo appurato che l'autore intendeva certo riferirsi all'opportunismo e all'avidità dei politici. Fin qui non ci piove. Ma non dimenticare che stiamo discutendo dell'espressione in sé, _alle vongole, _che viene splendidamente chiarita in apertura d'articolo. Solo poi l'articolo prosegue con le precisazioni su cosa intendeva con quell'espressione, segnalando quali siano questi italiani alle vongole.



gandolfo said:


> I'm with gianfry on this one, they are self profiting, amoral, opportunistic and are in politics for themselves. Also Liberal isn't the old fashioned paternalistic Liberals it's neo Liberals a completely different kettle of fish
> 
> From Voce's link:
> "....Italiani alle vongole sono dunque questi italiani volgarotti, sbracati e opportunisti, immancabilmente schierati dove c’è qualcosa da lucrare: denaro, potere, carriere, amicizie influenti."
> In sinitesis per mi si "fanno i cazzi loro"


----------

